# My Floyd Rose bridge is raised and I've no idea how to get it level again.



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi. Let me explain. I've always used 09s in my Guitar with its licensed Floyd Rose bridge (E standard tuning). Just a few months ago though I changed to 08s. I adjusted the bridge accoridngly to suit the lighter gauge of strings and made the bridge level. Just today though I switched back to gauge 09s but I found that my bridge is far too much tension on it and it is raised somewhat. And I can't adjust the spring tension from the back because the two screws are already as far in as they can possibly go. I also have three springs. So put simply, the guitar is in E standard with gauge 09s and the bridge has too much tension with no clear way of getting it back down. I hope I've explained properly. Some help would be appreciated as I'm sick fed up of putting my gutars in bloody shops. Thanks.


----------



## Demeyes (Mar 5, 2011)

Well normally you'd just tighten the screws in the back as you said. If you are already in the whole way then you need to add another spring. I find it unlikely that you'd have to do that with 09 gauge but it will bring the bridge down again.


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 5, 2011)

I already have 3 springs though.


----------



## maggotspawn (Mar 5, 2011)

3 springs should usually work with 9's. You can run 4 regular springs or 3 heavy duty springs.


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 5, 2011)

maggotspawn said:


> 3 springs should usually work with 9's. You can run 4 regular springs or 3 heavy duty springs.



I don't know whats wrong with it. It used to run 9s fine. Where can I buy springs?


----------



## maggotspawn (Mar 5, 2011)

ChainsawVsGod said:


> I don't know whats wrong with it. It used to run 9s fine. Where can I buy springs?


A well stocked music store should have them, or you can find them online.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Mar 5, 2011)

The OP does NOT need another spring. He stated in his post that he had it fine with 9's, then went to 8's. Now back at 9's, why would he need another spring?

The weird thing is, if your bridge is higher it should be a combination of your transition to 9's and that the trem claw screws having been unscrewed somewhere along the line. This is strange because you said the screws were all the way in.
You need to change springs to V pattern if you haven't already. It's at this point that I'd suggest posting a few pics so we can help you.


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 5, 2011)

TheSixthWheel said:


> The OP does NOT need another spring. He stated in his post that he had it fine with 9's, then went to 8's. Now back at 9's, why would he need another spring?
> 
> The weird thing is, if your bridge is higher it should be a combination of your transition to 9's and that the trem claw screws having been unscrewed somewhere along the line. This is strange because you said the screws were all the way in.
> You need to change springs to V pattern if you haven't already. It's at this point that I'd suggest posting a few pics so we can help you.



I'm trying the V thing now. Christ on a bike it is hard to stretch these damn springs. I've been trying to do this last one for about 20 minutes. I'l post an update after I manage it.


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok I literally cannot get this third spring back on. I can't manage to pull it far enough for the life of me. Any ideas?


----------



## anthonyferguson (Mar 5, 2011)

Detune the guitar till the strings are slack and start again? It might be worth replacing the screws as well if the heads are a bit worn.


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok I got the springs into the V position and from what I can tell it has made virtually no difference. Something I've noticed is that nothing I do with the screws at the back seem to actually be doing anything at all to the bridge height. Although maybe they are and I've just not noticed. Any ideas? If not I'l have some pictures up tomorrow if your willing to wait that long.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 5, 2011)

ChainsawVsGod said:


> Ok I literally cannot get this third spring back on. I can't manage to pull it far enough for the life of me. Any ideas?



STEWMAC.COM : Tremolo Spring Installer

This is a nice tool to have, albeit unless you are using heavy stiffness springs I have never had an issue doing it by hand. 

If your spring claw is all the way in, and you only have 9s and the bridge is rising, I dare say your springs have undergone relaxation and are pretty much done. Do the coil tight to themselves when removed or leave gaps in this 'wind'?


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 5, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> STEWMAC.COM : Tremolo Spring Installer
> 
> This is a nice tool to have, albeit unless you are using heavy stiffness springs I have never had an issue doing it by hand.
> 
> If your spring claw is all the way in, and you only have 9s and the bridge is rising, I dare say your springs have undergone relaxation and are pretty much done. Do the coil tight to themselves when removed or leave gaps in this 'wind'?


 
Hmm. Well I can't see any gaps. And I can't take them off to see if they coil tight because it will take me about half an hour to get one back on again.


----------



## lobee (Mar 5, 2011)

You probably know most of this, but see if it helps anyway:


1) Detune the strings until the trem sinks 

2) Back out the claw springs somewhere between where they are now and where they were(it's not likely they need to be all the way in, unless they were nearly maxed out when it was set up for 8's)

3) Block the trem so the knife edge is parallel to the body(I use a small folded towel; use whatever works for you)

4) Tune up. Start with the low E and work your way up to the high E. Repeat until all strings are in tune.

5) Note position of trem and adjust claw screws in small increments. *Re-tune after every adjustment*. In the case of the trem being raised and slightly screwing in the claw screws, you'll need to detune to your desired pitch after adjusting the claw. This will lower the bridge. Note position of trem and repeat step 5 as necessary. If you need to raise the bridge, you'll have to unscrew the claw slightly and tune back up to pitch before rechecking the trem level.


If this doesn't solve your problem, just buy new springs if they're old and try again. I wouldn't buy heavy springs; not for 9's in E standard. Good luck.


----------



## Dead Undead (Mar 5, 2011)

It's shouldn't be that much of a hassle to install springs. Are you backing the claw back out before you try to stretch them across? You probably shouldn't have the claw all the way back against the body when installing the springs.
Disregard the spring puller, you can just use an allen wrench.

I post this on nearly every Floyd help thread. Seems to work best.


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 5, 2011)

Nah the vid didn't show me anything that I didn't already know.


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 5, 2011)

lobee said:


> You probably know most of this, but see if it helps anyway:
> 
> 
> 1) Detune the strings until the trem sinks
> ...



Sorry I didn't really understand that at all. Can you be a bit clearer?


----------



## lobee (Mar 5, 2011)

ChainsawVsGod said:


> Sorry I didn't really understand that at all. Can you be a bit clearer?



Did you re-tune the strings after you screwed in the claw screws all the way?


----------



## Rook (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow, max's diagram would be good about now...

HINT


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 5, 2011)

lobee said:


> Did you re-tune the strings after you screwed in the claw screws all the way?



What are claw screws? Are those the screws that you tighten to increase the tension? If so then the screws were already fully screwed in before I did anything. They've been all the way in for a while now. And if I re-tune the strings now The bridge will go even higher because the strings are tuned below E standard, not above.


----------



## lobee (Mar 5, 2011)

ChainsawVsGod said:


> What are claw screws? Are those the screws that you tighten to increase the tension? If so then the screws were already fully screwed in before I did anything. They've been all the way in for a while now. And if I re-tune the strings now The bridge will go even higher because the strings are tuned below E standard, not above.



Ok, that's what the confusion was. I thought you were screwing the trem claw until the screws were all the way in, expecting the bridge to come down all the way without detuning the strings to compensate for the increased string tension. So, was the trem claw(see diagram below) screwed all the way in the first time you had 9's? It could be that the new set of 9's is slightly higher in tension than the original set of 9's, but you don't have anymore room to adjust for that extra tension.

How old is your guitar? If the trem has seen a lot of use/abuse, the springs are probably worn out and you should buy a new set of 3 normal length/strength springs. No need for short, heavy ones for your string gauge.



You were correct, the trem claw and trem claw screw are "U" and "V", respectively, in this diagram:






Also, here's some resources if you want to learn more about floating trems:
IBANEZ RULES!! tech - setup
The Guitar Matrix: Floating Tremolo Guide


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 5, 2011)

lobee said:


> Ok, that's what the confusion was. I thought you were screwing the trem claw until the screws were all the way in, expecting the bridge to come down all the way without detuning the strings to compensate for the increased string tension. So, was the trem claw(see diagram below) screwed all the way in the first time you had 9's? It could be that the new set of 9's is slightly higher in tension than the original set of 9's, but you don't have anymore room to adjust for that extra tension.
> 
> How old is your guitar? If the trem has seen a lot of use/abuse, the springs are probably worn out and you should buy a new set of 3 normal length/strength springs. No need for short, heavy ones for your string gauge.
> 
> ...



Well the screws haven't been fully in since the time I first had it. When I first got the guitar the screws would have been normal. Not too much in or out. I think the first time I had to screw them all the way in was probably when I first started using gauge 8s. before that they were fine. And the strings I'm using now are the exact same gauge 9s that I used to use. Ernie ball super slinkys. The guitar is a Peavey EXP V-type. I actually bought it second hand so I'm not sure how old it is or how much action its seen. I have had it for 2 years however and It has always been treated well. I do use my whammy bar a lot though. I will do as everyone is suggesting and buy a new set of springs from ebay and hopefully that should solve the problem. Thanks very much for your help and patience.


----------



## Dead Undead (Mar 5, 2011)

From eBay? That's not really necessary. They're like $5 for a pack of three? Any good guitar store should carry them.


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 6, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> From eBay? That's not really necessary. They're like $5 for a pack of three? Any good guitar store should carry them.



Its either I get them from ebay for £3.50 or I pay £3 to get on the bus and then however much it is for the springs.


----------

